# Firefox 103 from latest repository (is beta?)



## fufukauliza (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I set the latest as the repository for installing the packages.
A little while ago I launched a pkg upgrade and Firefox 103 appeared among the various packages to be updated that it reported to me.
I installed it but then looked for the release notes, which aren't there.
From their wiki, stable version 103 should be out in 4 days.
So the one in the latest repository is still a beta?

Thank you all.


----------



## Todd McComb (Jul 23, 2022)

I also have firefox 103, from "pkg upgrade" after moving to 13.1.

maps.google.com is now crashing instantly.


----------



## Todd McComb (Jul 23, 2022)

And although I waited a few days between moving from 13.0 to 13.1 and doing the "pkg upgrade" that brought Firefox 103 among many other programs, I cannot really say which changed caused the issue. I don't believe I tried to use Google Maps in that interval. I had been using the combination of 13.0 with earlier versions of Firefox (& Maps) since around October though, and it had always worked.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 23, 2022)

fufukauliza said:


> So the one in the latest repository is still a beta?


No, it's currently rc1, as you can see from the commit message here: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=8e804768bbb0bea5e44dba92f7483dd1015fd9a6

Looking at the history of the FreeBSD port, new versions are always adopted during release candidate phase.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 23, 2022)

I had a few crushes on FreeBSD 13.0 after upgrade to Firefox-103.0,2, but only on Meta profile, which is unrestricted (without addons). The "main" Firefox profiles was OK, no crushes.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 23, 2022)

Todd McComb said:


> maps.google.com is now crashing instantly.


Try to disable WebGL. I had troubles with crashing Firefox tabs too and this helped me.









						Solved - Firefox tabs crash on Raspberry Pi
					

No question, just posting the solution for Firefox's (www/firefox-esr) massive suffering from tab crashes when running it on arm64 on a Raspberry Pi.  Took me 2 weeks to find out that the internal WebGL engine does not like the software (only) rendering of the xf86-video-scfb driver.  Solution...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## bsduck (Jul 23, 2022)

I also got some sites systematically crashing since the update to Firefox 103.

Disabling WebGL indeed solves the problem, thank you!

Reported PR 265409.


----------



## Todd McComb (Jul 25, 2022)

A belated thank you to eternal_noob from me too.
Disabling WebGL indeed allows Google Maps to function here too.

(And maybe I should add that the inference is correct.  I'm using frame buffer mode graphics via "amdgpu" kld.  This is new "tower" hardware, though, not like rpi.)

(Further I'll add that your quote from Spock is well worth repeating.)


----------



## Jose (Jul 26, 2022)

bsduck said:


> I also got some sites systematically crashing since the update to Firefox 103.
> 
> Disabling WebGL indeed solves the problem, thank you!
> 
> Reported PR 265409.


Looks like there's a fix.


----------

